# 3/6/11 Fishung below Echo is done for a long time. (Years?)



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Went there today and this is what I observed. :twisted: :twisted: I know this work needs to be done, but I see some severe consequences for the fishery for maybe miles.!!??? Wading in the river, I was wading in about 3" of mud/silt in the slower water. I just don't see how the trout and whities are going to survive, if they haven't already been killed off. 

P.S. tried some fishun, not a bite!!!

P.P.S. This has been cong on for some time now. 

[attachment=2:bp4mxk26]Ec.1.jpg[/attachment:bp4mxk26]

[attachment=1:bp4mxk26]Ec. 2.jpg[/attachment:bp4mxk26]

[attachment=0:bp4mxk26]Ec, 3.jpg[/attachment:bp4mxk26]


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: 3/6/11 Fishung below Echo is done for a long time. (Year*

Just hope for the best. Fish are pretty tough and can survive through alot of stuff. When they were building the dam at Jordanelle the provo got like that from time to time and after it cleared up there were still fish around.


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: 3/6/11 Fishung below Echo is done for a long time. (Year*

I drove along there today and it looks pretty dismal, been that way for quite some time now. Still looks a tad better below croydon, but not much. Definitely putting a lot of stress on the fish in that section. If they react like the fish in the middle Provo they'll get fungus and go belly up. Hopefully they'lL clean it out good with spring run off.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: 3/6/11 Fishung below Echo is done for a long time. (Year*

plus one on the look. I was out there the other day never drove down by the bridge. It will get better when they blow out the water from the lake to repair the dam.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: 3/6/11 Fishung below Echo is done for a long time. (Year*

Finally some pictures of the river......just a little too late though. Well look at the bright side Leaky...maybe we will all finally see some different fish reports from ya?


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 3/6/11 Fishung below Echo is done for a long time. (Year*

EvilTyeDyeTwin,
You're sarcasm is appreciated. I'll do what I can. You're right. Give a geezer a break, huh? I'd ask you to take me on a trip to "show me how" but the only one that would keep up with ya and probably test yer endurance is "The Spakinator", but come to think of it he ain't gettun any younger either. 

[attachment=0:367d1te8]jump2.jpg[/attachment:367d1te8]


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: 3/6/11 Fishung below Echo is done for a long time. (Year*

I miss having a good dog.

Thanks for the picture LEAKY.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 3/6/11 Fishung below Echo is done for a long time. (Year*

a_bow_nut .
Hey bud, what's the problem? Why not do it, get a puppy and grow together.    There's few things better in life, especially now a days.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: 3/6/11 Fishung below Echo is done for a long time. (Year*

With the current living situation and the amounts of overtime that I have been working for the last couple of years and maybe the next couple of years to come I just can't bring myself to get a pup for the simple reason of not being able to commit the time that it takes to not just have a dog but to have my own version of a sparkinator.

I had a lab that I lost about six years ago that was that way. When I met my wife he would try to weasle his way in between us because that was his spot and not hers. LOL. It used to piss her off but she got over it eventually.

Picked up a full grown pointer a couple of years later but it is nothing like getting when they are a pup and being with them from day one.

Here is a picture of the worlds best dog IMO.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 3/6/11 Fishung below Echo is done for a long time. (Year*

Anything new?


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: 3/6/11 Fishung below Echo is done for a long time. (Year*

Drove by today, nothing new. Still way muddy and way low.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: 3/6/11 Fishung below Echo is done for a long time. (Year*

Spring run off is not far off, it will get flushed out in time. I think the fishery will be ok. Time will tell though, that is some muddy water. I saw it the other day. It looked like a chocolate factory.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 3/6/11 Fishung below Echo is done for a long time. (Year*

Despite the reports, I decided to try the Weeb yesterday. We fished different spots from Henefer all the down to the rest stop, and not a single bite. I should have stopped early and gone some where else, but remained convinced that I would catch something. Its a mess and lower than I've seen it in ages. Still a great drive though.


----------



## salmotrutta81 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: 3/6/11 Fishung below Echo is done for a long time. (Year*

I saw that this week as I was driving by. That's unfortunate, but hopefully they will survive.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: 3/6/11 Fishung below Echo is done for a long time. (Year*

Years? Don't underestimate a streams ability to bounce back. The adverse conditions might even thin the herd and grow some big guys.


----------

